# Fish Trap



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

Looking for some ideas on catching a Flyin fox that has gottin to big for the tank, AN HIS OWN GOOD, WITH OUT disturbing the plants. very heavy planted 75 gal. A net has been:Cry: to say the least.Any ideas on building a trap out of a clear water bottle.....ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT. THANKS.......


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I never had flying fox. In a heavily planted tank I always use two nets - one stationed at the front right next to the glass; the other hurls the fish to the stationed net. It worked every time, quick, and did not cause too much stress to the fish.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

For a bottle trap you cut off the top of the water bottle right just below where the "top" changes to "side" and the bottle is at it's widest. Then invert the top into the bottom, friction should keep the two pieces together or you can punch a couple holes and tie them together (use something like twist ties that's easy to undo so you can empty the trap easily). I normally punch some small holes in the sides and bottom of the bottle so there is a little water circulation through the trap and it's easier to sink it. Then put a tempting treat in the bottle and rest it on it's side near where your target fish likes to hang out. When I'm trying to catch guppies I wedge the trap in driftwood near the top of the tank, for corys I place the trap on the substrate. In 10-15 minutes you should have some fish in there, it may take a few tries to get the fish you're after but at least it doesn't destroy your tank. Be careful not to leave any fish in the trap too long and don't put much food in there to avoid having the fish die from poor water quality in the trap.


----------



## xdoomsongx (Jun 27, 2008)

Would using a larger bottle with a small enough opening help with water quality issues if you wanted to leave it in say over night?


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

the two net system always worked for me.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I stuck a water bottle trap in my tank (with holes) to catch some of my shrimp. I stuck shrimp food in there. I figured that only the little fish would go in since I used a 12 oz bottle. In the morning I found 2 flying foxes 2 shrimp and 2 cory in the trap. It was wall to wall fish in there. Everyone was fine, just not happy. My flying foxes are about 3+". If you have enough holes I think they'll be ok.


----------

